# Business Partner going to Prison



## wakonako (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey All,

So the title sums it up.

I have always been the hands on partner when it comes to doing jobs. A little time spent in the office putting jobs and proposals together, but mostly on site doing the grunt work working with my hands enjoying it.

Just come to find out my soon to be ex business partner is going to prison for 10 years in 10 days.
This is leaving me in quite a predicament. Work has been slow recently so I've stepped up and started trying to find jobs myself... only problem being that most people aren't ready to move on their projects for a couple months.
I'm in a situation now where a lot of people are about to get real dependent on me, and quite frankly i haven't much of clue how to run the business.
I recently got my contractors license, got the GL insurance sorted but workers comp is kicking my ass. No one will give us workers comp due to the age of the company (less than a year licensed) so our only option seems to be employee leasing which is hella expensive.

Just wondering if anyone else has ever been in a situation similar to this where your having to learn everything almost instantly... how'd you dig yourself out?

I've just fixed all my credit, I don't want to mess it all up again having to live off credit cards for months until I can finally land the job that gets us outta the red.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

wakonako said:


> Just come to find out my soon to be ex business partner is going to prison for 10 years in 10 days.


How is this something that can you can"just come to find out"?

I think it may be hard to find new business if it is known that your business partner just went to prison, it tends to make people nervous - "you are known by the company you keep" etc., etc.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

wakonako said:


> Hey All,
> 
> So the title sums it up.
> 
> ...


Setting priorities and one step at a time... 

Contacting existing customers and communicating with employees if you have any is a must in this situation...

Dissolving the business relationship before he heads in is paramount as it will give you flexibility in dealing with the above...

Talking to existing customers that have on-going jobs and re-arranging their payment schedule so you don't end up in hoc will be important... 

Let them know you are committed to finishing their job. Hopefully you have profit built into the job. A scenario I'd represent to them is altering the payment schedule for buying materials to finish the job and with each draw a percentage off the back end (where the profit is) to keep things going...

I don't know if you specifically have to address his going to jail unless it has to do with the company, but instead explain a private personal situation has negated his role in the company and that you are taking over the business end.

Without more details, kind of hard to give specifics... 

Best of luck... 8^)


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

What did he do?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

You can't come on here and tell us your partner just got a dime without telling us what for. Not cool dude.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like he got 10 years for being stupid.:whistling


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

:laughing:


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Add that to the list of reasons for never forming a partnership.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

The question is do you want to close up shop now in a controlled manner or let natural processes do it for you.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Been there done that, that's why I'll never have another partner.

Here's mine: http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2008-10-18/news/0810170314_1_offender-abuse-guilty


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Been there done that, that's why I'll never have another partner.
> 
> Here's mine: http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2008-10-18/news/0810170314_1_offender-abuse-guilty


How was spending 10 years in prison?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> How was spending 10 years in prison?


I don't understand your question. I had a partner get arrested, tried and convicted. Much of which was a surprise and I was in deep with the business so it want like I could walk.

I didn't say it was identical, just similar. Especially since he never told me about the affair, arrest and eventually I learned about his conviction from a news story.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I don't understand your question. I had a partner get arrested, tried and convicted. Much of which was a surprise and I was in deep with the business so it want like I could walk.
> 
> I didn't say it was identical, just similar. Especially since he never told me about the affair, arrest and eventually I learned about his conviction from a news story.


I think because you said "been there done that" it was a funny.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Been there done that, that's why I'll never have another partner.
> 
> Here's mine: http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2008-10-18/news/0810170314_1_offender-abuse-guilty


No wonder you're such an ass


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> No wonder you're such an ass


I'm not an ass, everyone else are sissies.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I don't understand your question. I had a partner get arrested, tried and convicted. Much of which was a surprise and I was in deep with the business so it want like I could walk.
> 
> I didn't say it was identical, just similar. Especially since he never told me about the affair, arrest and eventually I learned about his conviction from a news story.


You said you would never have another partner because this was your last one: *Link Here* and the link was about a guy who boinked an 17 year old...so it read like you were the perv.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> You said you would never have another partner because this was your last one: *Link Here* and the link was about a guy who boinked an 17 year old...so it read like you were the perv.


How'd you come up with that if he was talking about a business partner? "been there done that".....not "done time".


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> How'd you come up with that if he was talking about a business partner?


My jokes suck eh?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> My jokes suck eh?


Oh, man. I must be stupid tired. Never mind. Carry on.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> You said you would never have another partner because this was your last one: *Link Here* and the link was about a guy who boinked an 17 year old...so it read like you were the perv.


Yeah, he was my last business partner. I will never have another business partner because he was the last business partner I had.

I'm not sure I understand how that could be misread.

I responded to the OP, who isn't the one going to jail that I have been there and done that. Meaning I too have had a business partner who went to jail.


----------

